

Just Launched, now what? - pomke

We're an entirely self funded (just about out of money, about to start looking for contract work) startup from Australia, we're two people who have built PangurPad.com in 4 months (use #beta1 as a promo code if you'd like to look about inside). It's a distraction-free writing program for authors/writers.<p>We really cant stand ads so our model is subscription and giving away free trials, we think that Authors will respect a paid (therefore troll free?) community of peers.<p>So, my question is, we've launched, we have some friends using it.. now what? how do we dig up subscribers? We believe our product has an edge over others in this category, it has some great features but people cannot see those until they get in the door and try it out. I've added a tour out front, and am thinking about some sort of interactive tutorial that can be launched from the same place?<p>Where does a small self funded startup go to find users, without taking on a 'business' partner who wants to take a big % of the company just to offer advice and make connections?<p>I'm our SA/designer/dba/developer/UI/accountant/kitchen sink, surely I can add marketing to my skillset, I just need some pointers.<p>Kind Regards,<p>Pomke
======
benologist
Infiltrate those communities where people write their own fan fiction thingies
about Harry Potter and everything else.

------
blackboxxx
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/04/first-
ten-.h...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/04/first-ten-.html)

~~~
pomke
Thank you that is fantastic advice, especially given we don't have any budget
for a big marketing push. Do you think that basic advertising (google adwords
etc) is worth doing at all? Or should startups stick with only this kind of
personal, one-on-one sales pitch to customers they know will go and evangelise
their products?

~~~
blackboxxx
I'd hustle and follow Seth Godin's formula first. It will tighten your pitch
and increase your understanding on how people use your product. With this
information, your Adwords campaigns will be so much more effective.

